# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Los secretos genéticos de la vaca, al descubierto

## Bruno Cillóniz

Los secretos genéticos de la vaca se han puesto al descubierto, y con ellos no sólo se comprenderá mejor la evolución de los mamíferos, sino que se prevé que puedan lograrse rápidas mejoras en la calidad de la leche o su carne, además de facilitar la comprensión de algunas enfermedades humanas. 
El genoma de un Bos taurus doméstico, descifrado en un 91%, revela que comparte el 80% de sus 22.000 genes con el ser humano y que la organización de los cromosomas de nuestra especie es mucho más parecida a la de un bovino que a la de una rata o un ratón, un hallazgo que puede tener importantes implicaciones en la investigación médica donde, tradicionalmente, se utilizan roedores. 
El trabajo, publicado en la revista Science esta semana, ha sido realizado, en los seis últimos años, por un consorcio internacional de 300 científicos de 25 países, entre ellos algunos de la Universidad Pompeu Fabra de Cataluña y también de la compañía norteamericana Monsanto, especializada en transgénicos. 
Los resultados demuestran que, a lo largo de la domesticación del ganado, desde el Neolítico, se ha ido alterando la organización del genoma del ganado, transformando en gran medida su reproducción, su sistema inmunológico, su producción de leche y su digestión. 
Los autores estudiaron más de 37,470 diferencias en el ADN de 497 ejemplares distintos, procedentes de 19 áreas geográficas y de razas entremezcladas. Este análisis les sirvió para comprobar que la evolución de este animal fue llamativamente distinta a la de los seres humanos: una población primitiva muy grande sufrió un cuello de botella genético que produjo una disminución de su diversidad, fruto de la domesticación, la especialización agrícola y la formación de las razas. No obstante, ahora esa diversidad parece ser muy robusta, con unas 800 razas distintas. 
El mapa genético incluye comparaciones con los genomas humano, del perro, de la rata, del ratón o del ornitorrinco y proporciona datos básicos sobre la estructura genética de esta especie que, según los investigadores, ayudarán a desarrollar estrategias de tratamiento y prevención de enfermedades como la de las vacas locas y permitirá mejorar la productividad de un animal del que se alimenta casi toda la Humanidad. 
«Si podemos comprender la relación entre los genes y el producto final, podremos usar esa información para mejorarlo. Este mapa genético de la diversidad entre razas nos explica la historia científica de cómo la domesticación de las vacas y otros rumiantes divergió de un ancestro común», señala Jerry Taylor, uno de los participantes en el Consorcio, de la Universidad de Missouri.  *Fuente: El Mundo, 13/03/2009* Temas similares: Cultivo de esparrago en peru sin secretos !!! Artículo: Representantes de 14 países de América Latina evalúan protección de los recursos genéticos Los análisis genéticos por el ARS ayudan a identificar las royas de la caña de azúcar Secretos para conquistar la China Ministerio del Ambiente aprobó reglamento de acceso a recursos genéticos

----------

